# I'm not putting out any effort



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

It's 3 AM and I still haven't prepared my presentation. Class starts at 8:30.

I am an idiot. I know I am wrong. I know I should've done this at like 5 in the afternoon, and that I shouldn't be up this time.

I'm very well aware this is all wrong, yet I'm still not starting. I know there will be consequences.

I am just not feeling it. I feel some tension and I think about starting every 5 minutes. But I'm not incredibly stressed out.

Am I addicted to my computer or something? Is this a motivational problem, or do I hate this course so much I don't want to do any homework?

I don't know if this is in anyway SA related. Many others procrastinate, but not like this...


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Daxter said:


> It's 3 AM and I still haven't prepared my presentation. Class starts at 8:30.
> 
> I am an idiot. I know I am wrong. I know I should've done this at like 5 in the afternoon, and that I shouldn't be up this time.
> 
> ...


im the same dude. ive got a 4.0 gpa, however this semester ive done nothing and im not scoring as high as i have in past semesters. i jsut dont care anymore and im just sitting on the computer not doing **** when i should be studying or something. i keep procrastinating it as well, and never get it done./


----------



## lele (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm exactly the same, there's just no motivation, as time passes I've gotten worse and worse. I always get up the day something is due and attempt to do it, only to find myself out of time and just not showing up to class. I've done this every week so far during the semester. It's horrible.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> im the same dude. ive got a 4.0 gpa, however this semester ive done nothing and im not scoring as high as i have in past semesters. i jsut dont care anymore and im just sitting on the computer not doing **** when i should be studying or something. i keep procrastinating it as well, and never get it done./


Yup. I procrastinate to an absolutely ridiculous extreme too, and somehow manage to get away with it grade-wise. It helps to be in a scientific field where most of your grade is based on tests, and most of the tests can be BSed by being good at math. If I had chosen a liberal arts major that required lots of actual _work_ (as in projects, presentations, and papers), I'd have flunked out long ago.

It seems like there's a fairly high incidence of extreme procrastination among SA folks. Not exactly sure why. I think I may well be ADD, personally.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

anomalous said:


> Yup. I procrastinate to an absolutely ridiculous extreme too, and somehow manage to get away with it grade-wise. It helps to be in a scientific field where most of your grade is based on tests, and most of the tests can be BSed by being good at math. If I had chosen a liberal arts major that required lots of actual _work_ (as in projects, presentations, and papers), I'd have flunked out long ago.
> 
> It seems like there's a fairly high incidence of extreme procrastination among SA folks. Not exactly sure why. I think I may well be ADD, personally.


yeah i have a math quiz tomorrow, and i am sitting on the computer reading SA posts. youd think getting a 73 on my last math quiz would be a wake up call, especially since she said she drops the lowest one so that could be a free mistake. but nope ill probably score lower tomorrow./ im curious to see how low my gpa drops this term.

but yeah im a science major and i suck at math./

i did however get my chemistry TEST back today. half of the class got below a 70 like 1/3 got below a 59. only 6 people got above a 90. i got a 95. it wass a really hard test so i am very proud of myself. it is also worth 150 points instead of 100. although he grades it as if it were worth 100 points which is gay.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I do this too. I get so sick of it during those early morning moments when you wonder what the hell is wrong with you, why you'd let it get to this point. And still nothing. And come the next assignment its the same routine. Somehow, you find a way to put it off and put it off until the very last few hours where you work like a maniac to finish it off. Towards the end of my degree I stopped caring about getting high grades. My expectation was to just pass, and even then I started to take even that lightly.


----------



## Trucker (May 12, 2009)

I have a midterm tomorrow and only just started studying today. I've been skipping class every day to sleep in til 1pm. I've also been getting constant headaches for a few weeks now. LOL **** me


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been working really hard on not procrastinating, and I think I've been getting better this past year.

Then I went and took on way too much this semester and have no time to study. So I'm back here, 1am with a midterm at 930, cramming.

I don't think I'm a superprocrastinator most of the time, but tonight, I'm here with the best of you.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I can't cram til that late. It's a week before my exams and one of my books, I opened a few days ago. Reading a chapter takes me literally at least a few days. Sometimes, it may take me 5 hours for one chapter. Yeah, it's pretty brutal. My focus and concentration is screwed.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Daxter said:


> I'm very well aware this is all wrong, yet I'm still not starting. I know there will be consequences.
> 
> I am just not feeling it. I feel some tension and I think about starting every 5 minutes. But I'm not incredibly stressed out.


I feel like this too. I can only do work under extreme pressure. Somehow I manage to get everything done, but mostly just because I'm lazy and don't want to lose sleep. 
So I'm thinking "If I start this now and finish it quickly I can still get 4 hours of sleep." 
Sleep is a very big motivator for me.

Oh yes, and I have problems concentrating too, so even easy stuff takes me a long time to do.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

have a math test that's worth 25 percent of my grade tomorrow at 12 am. it's 10 pm now. i havent even opened the book to look over the material LMFAO. actually i havent opened the book at all this semester, however i have a b or so i think, maybe a b plus.

but yeah im planning on playing some games and watching fringe online and not studying. i care about my grades a lot, and every semester up until now, i was the grade freak with a 4.0 gpa. i think all that caring got me to a melting point, in which i still care but all that studying i did caused me to now be a dead animal that does nothing to ensure he gets good grades and does not fail for the class i am ****ed.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, I'm like that with things. I always just say I'll do it later and then it gets to being the early hours of the morning and I still haven't even _tried_ to start.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

secretlyshecries said:


> Wow, I'm like that with things. I always just say I'll do it later and then it gets to being the early hours of the morning and I still haven't even _tried_ to start.


yeah i kept stalling so long, and its 1212 am, and i made that post at 10 pm, and im still not planning on doing it. my philosophy now is ill wake up early tomorrow and do the studying then even though ill probably not do it, and wind up with a c on the math exam instead of the A i know i can posibly get.= (


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

anybody found a solution to this lol. i have a chem test i know nothing about, a bio quiz, im not to brushed up on, and a math project due this week ,and i keep stalling doing anything.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> im the same dude. ive got a 4.0 gpa, however this semester ive done nothing and im not scoring as high as i have in past semesters. i jsut dont care anymore and im just sitting on the computer not doing **** when i should be studying or something. i keep procrastinating it as well, and never get it done./


omg me too... I've always had a problem with procrastination but I still put enough effort to have a 4.0. It's my jr year and I'm going to make at LEAST 2 B's (if i'm lucky/do some work), and I haven't done ANYTHING all day.

I'm actually surpised that I've managed to do this well this semester...


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> omg me too... I've always had a problem with procrastination but I still put enough effort to have a 4.0. It's my jr year and I'm going to make at LEAST 2 B's (if i'm lucky/do some work), and I haven't done ANYTHING all day.
> 
> I'm actually surpised that I've managed to do this well this semester...


well, the reason i have a 4.0 is because i was on top of my **** in the past semesters. its just this semester im really slacking!! however im still getting a 95 in my chem class, a b plus in my bio class, and a b in my math class. i would be pretty upset if i got less than A'S in my classes however im not doing anything to change the currently inevitable fate i am facing hah.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> well, the reason i have a 4.0 is because i was on top of my **** in the past semesters. its just this semester im really slacking!! however im still getting a 95 in my chem class, a b plus in my bio class, and a b in my math class. i would be pretty upset if i got less than A'S in my classes however im not doing anything to change the currently inevitable fate i am facing hah.


yeah exactly the same thing here... usually i'd put the effort in to get those A's, but i've basically guaranteed these 2 b's.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the exact same problem except, I "mostly" do _do_ it if there is no other option, even if it means staying up until 2am.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I have no idea how I got to this realisation, but this is my theory.

I'm such a perfectionist that when it comes to assignments I know I can never complete immaculately I will procrastinate. (I procrastinate all of them) Because at least then I can tell myself..oh well I only did the essay in one day, pretty good mark for not even trying.

I think someone told me this, don't remember who now.

Once did a half year assignment in 3 days non-stop no sleep haha.
:hyper


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Me too. It's hugely the perfectionism for me.. other things too.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> Me too. It's hugely the perfectionism for me.. other things too.


yeah, same for me. i wanrt to keep my 4.0 gpa so much, that i feel if i try and get less than that its not worth it so i dont even try. however im going to find a way to get m ychem studying in before my chem test. and il lstudy for bioo too. as for my math project, is it wrong that i copied like 1/2 of it, and plan on copying more. i feel like these projects take up so much useless time, all i care about is the tests. i mean i plan on doing the homework (maybe sometime if i feel like it before doing the test ha) but the projects i feel no grief about copying it and saying syanara. i pretty much did that for the first projects man.


----------

